# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Strooder >  Reviews

## LambdaFF

Hi, so which reviewers have received the machines ? Will we see reviews from Barnacules, Thomas Sanladerer or even Tom's guide ?

----------


## LambdaFF

Interesting questions on you KS page.
So, did you receive the new boards as planned close to 3 weeks ago ? Did you finish the 1st batch ? 
Have you sent it to the early backers and reviewers ? Who will be reviewing and when will they be publishing ?

----------


## LambdaFF

3 weeks after no news. Probably they went under.

----------

